# Which model rear calipers on Audi 5000 turbo?



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

Ebay got the best of me and I bought some rear calipers thinking I could somehow use them on my VW Scirocco 16V...I'm sure there's a way, but I'm wondering what I've gotten myself into...Thanks for any info.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Which model rear calipers on Audi 5000 turbo? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Which model rear calipers on Audi 5000 turbo? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

I thought the rear caliper on those cars were basically the same as on the VWs? Anyways, you need the rear axle from an A2 which already has rear discs so you get the caliper mounts.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Which model rear calipers on Audi 5000 turbo? (84QuantumTDWagon)*

Don't quote me on this, but I think they are Girling 38s on the 5kt. IIRC they are a bit different than the VW-style calipers (of which I also have a set, Girling 36s). Anyway if you run out of options, let me know I have the full disc setup off an A2 GLI 8v (1986) minus e-brake cables/lines.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Which model rear calipers on Audi 5000 turbo? (billzcat1)*

Thanks, I've decided to just go ahead and rebuild my old set-up and resell the Audi calipers.


----------

